# Chew Toys



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Any suggestions for other chew toys as Brontie is getting bored with the ones we've bought from the pet shop, apart from when the Kong is stuffed, but she cant eat ALL day! We've got a nylabone, chew bone and spoony cup thing, and a few teddies, but we need some new ideas please???


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i don't really have chew toys for my lot, don't like nylabones because they become so sharp when they get old if the dog is a big chewer of them. my lot love pigs ears chews and cigar raw hide chews.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan's favourite is my old slippers! I treated myself to a new pair and gave them to him. He also likes the toys that are a soft stuffed part, like a doll or slipper with twisted rope legs attached to them, but they don't last too long before he gets all the stuffing out. If I have to leave him alone at home, I prefer to give a raw bone, like a rib bone, as that lasts a long time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe take some away james and only let herhave them every now and then ..i.e take them in turns if they're not there all the time she might not be as bored with them . Wilf loves those figure of 8 "things" think they are made of hide .. not sure x


----------

